# Please help me with my NAS drive



## lokeycmos (Mar 21, 2007)

Heres my problem. I have an 80GB 'Guslink' brand NAS drive i bought a few years ago. It worked fine and i had it all setup. Recently i tried to access its web based management but IE and firefox says that it cant connect. I am able to PING it, map a network drive to it and save stuff to it. But for some reason it just wont connect to the web based manager when i type its IP into my browser. i have a friend in IT also, he couldnt figure it out either.i am a networking student so i started with the obvious, like disabling firewall and trying from different computers on my home network,reseting the device, and using a different router.. They all had the same result: able to ping and able to map, but no luck accessing the management. i also attached it directly to one of my computers....same thing. The thing that sux is i cant find any Guslink help or support on the internet. Then i started getting curious, so I took it apart. it had a CMOS battery in it. I took the battery out and shorted out the + an - on the board(not the battery itself) for half an hour while messing with the reset switch. I was sure this would goto factory defaults.................It didnt do anything. i hooked it back up and nothing changed. It still had the static IP and share name i configured it for when i first bought it. Same thing........i could still ping the same IP as before and map to it. I cant think of anything else i can do if the manufacturer doesnt have support. Im not sure if the firmware would be stored in nonvolitile memory or on the disk. Mabey there is a way to flash the latest firmware (if its available)or factory reset. Im all out of ideas. I would be very grateful if someone could help me out. :4-dontkno


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the forum....while I'm not a networking tech here....I could not get online with guslink, and suspect they are out of business....the little info I could find is their addy and phone, but I don't know if they work. If you disabled the firewall was it Zonealarm or Windows....make sure he windows firewall is disabled and allow permission to the ip addy of the nas in the router config....I know I can see my other devices with my router (Linksys) but could not "talk" to them until I set up the ip's in the router's security. If no one else replies, I can move this thread to the networking side of the forum where they may better help you if you like.

GUSLINK
440 Cloverleaf Drive
baldwin park, CA 91706-6500
United States
Phone: 626-369-2288
Fax: 626-961-6655


----------



## lokeycmos (Mar 21, 2007)

I dont use windows firewall and never have. I turned off zone alarm and nothing........ I think it would be a good idea to move this to networking. 

Thnx twajetmech


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Moved you over to the appropriate Networking group. hope they can offer you more help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Many such devices reset to factory defaults when you hold the reset for 10 seconds or more with power on, have you tried that?

Are you sure you're using the correct IP address for the management pages?


----------



## lokeycmos (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, i tried the reset already. I am using the correct IP. Im starting to think My origional setup config i did when i first bought it is burned into non volitile memory and cant be reset to factory defaults without actually being in the managment setup. IDK........... Mabey ill try to take the battery out again and short out the board overnight. There is a pair of jumpers on the board, but without a schematic i dont know what their for.I dont want to be F'n something up. :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Personally, I think I'd just use it until you could buy a NAS enclosure that has documentation and support.


----------



## wmo168 (Sep 5, 2008)

Guslink is out of business but the NAS Drive they make is OEM for other company and you can find it support under TRITTION Technology

The same product is called Wired SOHO NAS TRI-NAS080

<See below>
http://support.trittontechnologies.com/nassupport.html

The page cannot display issue is cause by new patch in IE back in 2004.

http://support.trittontechnologies.com/kbarticles/nas_asap/T4070-1450.html

and

http://support.trittontechnologies.com/kbarticles/nas_asap/T4070-1700.html


----------

